# تخلص من ملفات التجسس..



## kalimooo (25 يناير 2010)

تخلص من ملفات التجسس..









*الحسابات وتوابعها*














​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يناير 2010)

ميرسي يا كليمو علي الموضوع المهم ده

وربنا يحمينا من اي تجسس


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 يناير 2010)

*موضوع مهم ومفيييييد جدا
ثانكس كليمووووووو​*


----------



## Mary Gergees (26 يناير 2010)

*ميرسى يا كليمو
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## kalimooo (27 يناير 2010)

روزي

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## ضحكة طفل (6 فبراير 2010)

يارب سلام
ميرسي كتير علي المعاومات القيمه دي
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------

